
Smartphone sensors keep an eye on crumbling bridges - richardhod
https://www.futurity.org/infrastructure-smartphones-sensors-1979862-2/
======
richardhod
Original research Abstract, linked at the bottom:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0167739X1...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0167739X18315875?via%3Dihub)

